# Sig request for FFL



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I need a cool sig for my FFL squad.

NYC FightClub

my team is in my currents sig, which is pretty weak, I know you guys do good work and I'd like to rep my team properly. 

Will donate points:thumbsup:


----------

